# Popa Spurca - macro pics



## ThorEH (Aug 24, 2007)

The first good pic of my Popa spurca's...

Hope to be adding more pics in the weekend !


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it adult? I was going to get some a while ago but it didn't work out :x


----------



## ThorEH (Aug 24, 2007)

No, its about L4


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 10, 2007)

finally som new Popa spurca pics.. now at L6






just love this pic.. "the mantis that came from the dark.."


----------



## Kriss (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a lovely and unusual species. I kept some a year back and have finally ordered some this week!

Really looking forward to them arriving and going to try breeding them this time!


----------



## lynnu (Sep 10, 2007)

is so beutiful?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 10, 2007)

Love the eyes on those guys...they remind me of jurassic park.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

> Love the eyes on those guys...they remind me of jurassic park.


Ditto


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

The mantid is lovely. Your photos are stunning. Well done!


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 4, 2007)

A couple of new pics of my Popa.. now at sub-adult


----------



## andy hood (Nov 4, 2007)

beautifull mantis and great photo


----------

